# ascii characters code ...



## maccatalan (Jun 18, 2001)

I wonder how are return characters on mac os X ...
Because if you use windows or unix it's something like chr(13)+chr(10) (=> CRLF) but on Mac OS Classic it's chr(13) only. Since I would like to do some Mac OS X software (with carbon thanks to RealBasic), which can I use : [13+10] or [13] ?

Thank you very much for helping me,
Pierre (know as macCatalan)


----------



## endian (Jun 18, 2001)

*nix uses linefeed chr(10) only, but from RealBasic, which will be making Carbon apps, just use the CR.


----------

